# Preparing for army life



## taylorwagner221 (15 Jan 2013)

Hello I have a few questions how can I prepare myself psychologically for infantry and what good habits should I be forming before I join army? Thanks


----------



## Tape (15 Jan 2013)

I don't know about preparing yourself psychologically, but good habit before joining the army is to become physically active: run, workout, etc.


----------



## shogun506 (15 Jan 2013)

Don`t sleep in.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jan 2013)

1. Be on time - ahead of time.

In the Canadian Army, if your timing is 0800 and you show up at 0800 - you're late.

Show up five minutes prior to your timing then you're on time.

2. Education is always a good thing.


----------



## RCDtpr (15 Jan 2013)

Psychologically prepare yourself to be treated like a child. 

Don't assume I'm saying this in a sarcastic or negative tone.  The fact is as a Pte/Cpl you will experience max supervision 95% of the time you're at work.  If you accept it for what it is and understand that it's done for a reason.....you will be better off and happier.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Jan 2013)

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> Psychologically prepare yourself to be treated like a child.
> 
> Don't assume I'm saying this in a sarcastic or negative tone.  The fact is as a Pte/Cpl you will experience max supervision 95% of the time you're at work.  If you accept it for what it is and understand that it's done for a reason.....you will be better off and happier.



Hmmm. I believe you can speak for the Armd - the Inf not so much.


----------



## GAP (15 Jan 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I believe you can speak for the Armd - the Inf not so much.



I agree. There are some switched on privates out there......that's what makes the future NCO cadre so good...


----------



## pastintop (20 Jan 2013)

Follow direction and don't take things personally.


----------



## Scott (21 Jan 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> 1. Be on time - ahead of time.
> 
> In the Canadian Army, if your timing is 0800 and you show up at 0800 - you're late.
> 
> Show up five minutes prior to your timing then you're on time.



This is a lesson that can be further taken outside of the military, if you decide to move past and not join, or for those looking to get out and into something else. 

But one must forget this rule when dealing with anything on what is known as ''woman time''.


----------



## Sythen (21 Jan 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I believe you can speak for the Armd - the Inf not so much.



Are you kidding? The only time we weren't 100% supervised was sitting in the Platoon area counting lockers!


----------



## Scott (21 Jan 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I believe you can speak for the Armd - the Inf not so much.





			
				Sythen said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? The only time we weren't 100% supervised was sitting in the Platoon area counting lockers!



Insert PPCLI vs RCR slap here.


----------



## Sythen (21 Jan 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Insert PPCLI vs RCR slap here.



Touché!


----------



## Snaketnk (21 Jan 2013)

It's true, be prepared to be treated like a child and be more supervised than one. Start letting things slide off your shoulders and build up your "bullshit tolerance". Learn to not complain about things no matter what they are.

Or play hockey  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Jan 2013)

taylorwagner221 said:
			
		

> Hello I have a few questions how can I prepare myself psychologically for infantry and what good habits should I be forming before I join army? Thanks



1.  Anything that develops/instills self-discipline is worth your effort.  Think of self-discipline as doing the right thing, the right way, at the right time, even if no one is watching and/or checking.  Little things like making yourself make your bed every morning, to keeping the top of your can of shaving cream free of gel/cream.  Nope I am not joking.  If you can get yourself into that level of detail with your shaving cream, well it won't be a big deal to do it during training, and you could be more likely to pay attention to detail in the things you'll be required to do during your initial training and employment.  Weapons cleaning, kit cleaning, polishing boots, your bedspace, locker, equipment.   That type of discipline and attention to detail in your thought process can help out alot in other things, like field sketching, comm's procedures, etc.  

2.  Get used to doing what  you are told to do, when  you are told to do it, how you are told to it, to the best of your ability.  

3.  Develop what I'll refer to as a "thick skin" mentally.  This will get you thru times when you are tired, cold, hungry, pissed off, whatever.  Find that thing inside you that will let you get thru whatever you are faced with.  

4.  Whatever level of physical fitness you're at now, 2 weeks from now, 2 months from now...improve it.   

Good luck!


----------



## taylorwagner221 (22 Jan 2013)

Thanks guys for all the advice


----------

